# Abana BF361



## Linnea LL590 (Jan 23, 2010)

Has anyone ever come across a picure or indeed have any more details of this one this one She was BF 361 and came to Wick renamed Janet in 1938 and then to Helmsdale in 1940 as Joey MacKay She then went on WW2 service and attacked by worm in South Africa and remained there She was 40ft and 11.67 Tons built in MacDuff 1931
Any help greatly appreciated


----------



## Douglas Paterson (May 2, 2010)

She appears to have been in Findochty for the whole period. Owners; G & J S Flett.
Douglas
www.fishingboatheritage.com


----------



## Linnea LL590 (Jan 23, 2010)

Thanks very much Douglas.. Another piece of the jigsaw!!


----------

